# Problème de corbeille sur Mac Book Pro



## deneurone (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, je viens encore solliciter le savoir du forum. Voilà 
mon problème: Sur mon Mac Book Pro (âge 1an 1/2, SnowLéopard, version10.6.7),
la corbeille est bloquée depuis ce matin. J'ai droit à une étiquette: "Préparation de la mise à la corbeille" avec la barrette bleue blanc qui tourne, j'ai cliqué sur: annuler et maintenant il y a:"en cours d'arrêt" en plus. Si je clique sur vider
il apparaît en haut de l'étiquette:" Impossible d'ouvrir l'élément"Trash"car il est utilisé pour une autre tâche, telle la copie ou le déplacement d'un élément, ou le vidage de la corbeille. Cet élément trash se trouve dans le dossier à l'icône de la petite maison avec mon nom.En prime je me retrouve sur le bureau avec 2 icônes de disque gris bleu sur lesquels il y a 3 petits bonhommes. Sous l'un est écrit "net Zéro ko", sur l'autre "home Zéro ko". Ce problème est survenu après avoir monté une petite vidéo avec Imovie,  que j'ai enregistré dans "vidéos" et voulu virer tout l'inutile à la corbeille. Un grand merci.


----------



## gmaa (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Force l'extinction en maintenant le bouton de "démarrage".
Redémarre et vide la corbeille.
A priori ce devrait être suffisant.


----------



## deneurone (22 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir et merci gmaa, j'ai suivi ton conseil: J'ai donc forcer l'arrêt. Après le redémarrage j'ai pu vider la corbeille, miracle les 2 icônes de disque ont disparues. Le dossier Trash (vide) est toujours là au même emplacement,avec un autre dossier(vide) appelé parallels (un ancien désinstallé depuis et qui ne devrait pas être là !?). J'ai voulu les virer tous les 2 dans la corbeille, même problème, étiquette avec "préparation de la mise à la corbeille"mais rien ne se passe  .Merci encore.


----------



## jp.pilet (22 Mai 2011)

A tout hasard aller dans finder et essayer - vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé - ?


----------



## deneurone (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'ai essayé de vider la corbeille en mode sécurisé, cela n'a rien donné. Après une nuit de sommeil, ce matin, le Mac rallumé, tout semblait rentré dans l'ordre. Pourtant les dossiers bidons sont toujours là dans la fenêtre bureau devenu "Dekstop",mais pas sur l'écran. Ennemie du désordre j'en vire un... tout se passe bien, je vire l'autre... 
ça recommence et en prime toutes les fenêtres de mes dossiers sont vides malgré que je retrouve mes documents  dans le champ de la marge grise à: "tous les documents". Sur ce, je téléphone à la Fnac, le Mac étant toujours sous garantie. conseil du technicien : Appui simultané sur alt - cmd - P - R et le bouton "démarrer", tenir le tout sans lâcher pendant 6 redémarrage du Mac...!?  Tout semble rentré dans l'ordre, il y a toujours néammoins un dossier bidon dans la fenêtre "Dekstop"qui s'appelle DS Store et qui contient quelques signes cabalistiques, genre charabia. j'hésite à le virer. le chat échaudé craint l'eau froide. Enfin je crois que tout va bien. Si mon aventure peut aider quelqu'un je serais ravi de servir à quelque chose. Bonne journée à toutes et tous et merci encore.


----------



## edd72 (23 Mai 2011)

.DS Store est un fichier système et cahé, comment se fait-il que tu le vois? Tu as affiché les fichiers cachés?

Quoiqu'il en soit, tu peux le supprimer, il sera récréé.

Sinon, comme tu as forcé l'arrêt de ton Mac (perso, j'aurai tenté autre chose avant d'en arriver là, n'y avait-il pas moyen d'éteindre normalement?), il est possible que ton système de fichier soit incohérent (genre ton Mac faisait quelquechose à ce moment là), je te conseillerai un coup d'utilitaire de disque pour vérifier que tout est bon et faire les réparations nécessaires si ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## deneurone (23 Mai 2011)

Bonjour eed 72, Je ne suis qu'un débutant et je n'ai que suivi les conseils du 
technicien. je veux bien que ces fichiers soient cachés, comment faire ?  Pour répondre à ta question, le Mac refusait de s'éteindre normalement puisque il était en principe en train de faire un déplacement vers la corbeille qui ne se faisait pas. 
Avant l'intervention, j'avais également réalisé une réparation des permissions.
Bonne journée et merci pour tes conseils.


----------



## edd72 (23 Mai 2011)

OK

A tout hasard, fais une vérification du disque:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Si aucun problème détecté alors c'est bon 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

Pour masquer les fichiers cachés (ce qui est la configuration d'origine):
Il faut taper et executer dans le Terminal la commande:
*defaults write com.apple.finder AppleShowAllFiles 0*

Ensuite (après reboot ou *killall Finder*), tu ne devrais plus voir les fichier .DS_Store, etc.


----------



## deneurone (23 Mai 2011)

Si après vérification du disque il y des problèmes détectés faut-il faire "réparation du disque", et est-ce qu'il se trouve être réparé? Autre chose, Lorsque l'on fait "vérification des permissions", c'est toujours les mêmes anomalies qui s'affichent, est-ce normal ?
malgré que, lorsqu'on répare les permissions, on lit chaque fois "réparé". Je vais
te paraître vraiment nul, mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles: taper et exécuter dans le
 terminal ? Et ensuite "reboot" signifie bien redémarrer l'ordi?. Toutes ces manips m'effraient un peu. Je te remercie pour la photo d'utilitaire de disque et pour ta compréhension et ta patience.


----------



## jp.pilet (23 Mai 2011)

deneurone a dit:


> Si après vérification du disque il y des problèmes détectés faut-il faire "réparation du disque", et est-ce qu'il se trouve être réparé? Autre chose, Lorsque l'on fait "vérification des permissions", c'est toujours les mêmes anomalies qui s'affichent, est-ce normal ?
> malgré que, lorsqu'on répare les permissions, on lit chaque fois "réparé". Je vais
> te paraître vraiment nul, mais qu'est-ce que tu appelles: taper et exécuter dans le
> terminal ? Et ensuite "reboot" signifie bien redémarrer l'ordi?. Toutes ces manips m'effraient un peu. Je te remercie pour la photo d'utilitaire de disque et pour ta compréhension et ta patience.



Bien sur qu'il faut réparer les autorisations et après effectivement tu retrouves les mêmes textes, l'important est que la réparation se termine par : "réparation des autorisations terminée"
le terminal est une application que tu trouves dans - Applications - Utilitaires - Terminal- lorsque tu ouvres cette application une fenêtre apparaît dans laquelle tu peut écrires des "choses"- on écrire des lignes de commande : ça permet de faire travailler l'ordinateur en direct si j'ose dire. MAIS SUIS BIEN LES CONSEILS ET LES LIGNES DE COMMANDE QUE DES GENS AVISÉ (pas comme moi qui me garderai bien de te conseiller à ce niveau) COMME EDD TE DONNERONT
bien cordialement JPP


----------



## deneurone (23 Mai 2011)

Merci à vous trois: gmaa, jp.pilet et eed 72. Grâce vous soit rendue car tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Je vous souhaite une bonne fin de journée.


----------

